# Gay people - affected accent



## Henny Penny (25 Jun 2008)

Not meaning to offend anyone - and I am sorry if this sounds so stupid but why do gay men (especially on tv) have affected accents ... ?


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Hi
I'm not a gay man , but lots of my friends are gay, and that is a bit of an offensive question..Tarring everyone with the same voice box etc...
Nicola


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Why do some straight people have affected accents?


----------



## MrMan (25 Jun 2008)

> Why do some straight people have affected accents?



Still in the closet maybe?


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

A lot of _people_, regardless of orientation have all sorts of affectations.

Sociological/anthropological studies suggest that we behave in certain ways to gain acceptance from our peer groups.  That's all.

To me, most "D4 heads" have affected accents by the way.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> To me, most "D4 heads" have affected accents by the way.


 
Straight or Gay D4 heads? Or both?


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> Sociological/anthropological studies suggest that we behave in certain ways to gain acceptance from our peer groups....To me, most "D4 heads" have affected accents by the way.


Would be an interesting study: the antropolgical study of D4 accents in non ethnically D4 people! Large population group involved.

There must be a phd student somewhere out there....


----------



## Henny Penny (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the input, and I'm sorry Nicola if my question offended you - that was not my intent so please accept my apologies.


----------



## gillarosa (25 Jun 2008)

I think some people from nearly every sector of society has an affected accent as a previous posted said its due to identification and acceptance within their peer group....sorry to hijack your thread, or maybe not sorry but has anyone noticed there is a bit of an American twang entering the speech of many 15 - 25 year olds?


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

I'm not gay but a few of my freinds are and I don't think they'd be offended by the op's question.  In fact the accents of the gay people on tv is something they've commented on.  They all speak normally as you'd expect.  Gay or Hetro doesn't affect your voice box - but the Op is right - a lot of the Gay people on TV speak with affected accents.  One gay guy I know has told me several times that this really annoys him as it lays down a sterotype for gays that is wide of the mark for most of them


----------



## RMCF (25 Jun 2008)

I have to agree with the OP.

I know a few gay men and they all speak and act a little bit 'gay' if you know what I mean. I hope this isn't offensive but I can't think of any other way to describe it. Its mostly the voice and mannerisms.

I also cannot understand the need for this. Why does being gay affect your voice?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jun 2008)

Gay characters on the tv, and I'm thinking of two specifically on the popular soaps seem to "ham it up" a bit I think. 

Someone I know told me the other day he is gay, I'd never have guessed, (and why should I?) He's nothing like the blokes on the telly otherwise I'd definatly have worked it out.....eventually.


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

Hang on a minute - this is _television_ we are talking about!

Of course gay characters are exaggerated - as are macho characters, nerdy types, agressive business types etc etc - it's not real, it's entertainment.

As for real gay people "acting/talking gay", well see my post above.  

Plenty of pseudo-hippy types talk with an affected laid back drawl,  move in slow motion, dress in a "bohemian" way;   wannabe yuppies power dress and use business buzz words complete with american slang/twang 

etc etc


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Jun 2008)

Isnt "camp" the expression for this exaggerated/stereotype gay portrayal.  

Like Graham Norton or Brian Dowling - who both probably ham it up big time but nonetheless do "set a standard" if you like of high-pitched voice, slight lisp, weak wrist stuff that all a bit cringey. The SATC gay guy friend of Carrie's was probably the worst example.

If I was gay I dont think I'd be happy with such lame characterisations.


----------



## MrMan (25 Jun 2008)

Gay is in, the camper the presenter the more popular the show at the moment so I would think there is a strong element of over playing the 'campness'. And once TV sets the tone everyday people follow suit.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

MrMan said:


> Gay is in, the camper the presenter the more popular the show at the moment so I would think there is a strong element of over playing the 'campness'. And once TV sets the tone everyday people follow suit.


 
None of the gay people I know are camp and I can't see them ever becoming camp


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Course straight men ham it up a little depending on circumstance too.

Dont forget the phenoma of the straight gay man and the gay straight man.


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Jun 2008)

not sure where the gay straight man comes into it but I'm intrigued. 

In my courting days I was acutely wary of becoming "the gay friend" - i.e. best friends with some chick whereby amourous advances would then be inappropriate and I'd thereby would be left in a useless position equivalent to "the gay friend". 

My motto at the time was, I dont have female friends, just potential sh*gs.   Yes, a teenage dirtbag undoubtedly!!!


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2008)

Straight gay men are men who are gay but act straight.
Gay straight men are men who are straight but act gay in one way or another, metro-males - dye their hair, wear man bags, fashion conscious, have a 'stylist'.......


----------



## casiopea (25 Jun 2008)

Henny Penny said:


> Not meaning to offend anyone - and I am sorry if this sounds so stupid but why do gay men (especially on tv) have affected accents ... ?



Its a very generalized, somewhat ignorant, stereotype ...like having an Irish character on TV who's drunk.


----------



## MrMan (25 Jun 2008)

How is it a stereotype if the OP is asking because they have witnessed it?


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Henny Penny said:


> but why do gay men (especially on tv) have affected accents ... ?





MrMan said:


> How is it a stereotype if the OP is asking because they have witnessed it?



It seems like the reference is to 'gay men' in general, especially those on TV. Seems a bit like a stereotype to me.
See definition of stereotype:
"A stereotype is a simplified and/or standardized conception or image with specific meaning, often held in common by people about another group"

Nicola


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jun 2008)

casiopea said:


> Its a very generalized, somewhat ignorant, stereotype ...like having an Irish character on TV who's drunk.


 
Oh yes! and as soon as you hear a scottish accent on a tv character you just KNOW he's going to be a bad 'un


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

bubbly Scot said:


> As Soon As You Hear A Scottish Accent On A Tv Character You Just Know He's Going To Be A Bad 'un



PS
Except an Edinburghian one! V refined!(I spent a year living there, brilliant place)


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> PS
> Except an Edinburghian one! V refined!


 
You obviously didn't spend a lot of time in some of the pubs in _Leith_ or _W_e_ster Hales_ then!

But yes, great place, I agree.


----------



## MrMan (25 Jun 2008)

I guess I was reading the OP's question with an open mind, but thanks for the lesson it's amazing the things you learn here.


----------



## NicolaM (25 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> You obviously didn't spend a lot of time in some of the pubs in _Leith_ or _W_e_ster Hales_ then!


I was working in Pilton/Drylaw.
Dublin 4 it ain't! (lots of drugs/a murder outside where I was working etc, while I was there)
In fact, I accidently got in trouble one night with a psycho (male) 'schemie' in my local (very nice) pub, because I didn't recognise the difference in accents between 'nice' and 'dodgy'. In fact I didn't even know what a schemie was...
But still a lovely place, and lots of very 'posh'/well spoken accents floating around.


----------



## rob30 (25 Jun 2008)

I knew someone quite well when I was a student, who seemed straight as an arrow, came out, and became sassy and camp as hell. 
God knows why that happened!
I feel it is learned, irish school playgrounds would have exerted a very negative pressure on that when they were younger


----------



## MOB (25 Jun 2008)

Yes it's learned behaviour, but if there was no good reason for it, it would not persist.  I can't remember where I read it, but there was an article somewhere on the roots\origins of "camp" behaviour in homosexual men.   The logic was:

1.  At a time when homosexuals were victimised in very severe ways, they had to find safe ways of expressing their sexuality, and safe ways of meeting and socialising.

2. Many were drawn to the world of theatre and drama;    A more dramatic persona is wholly acceptable in this milieu;  In an era when virtually nobody actually 'came out' it was a safer environment for gay people to meet and socialise. 

3.  Like many other cultural norms, which start within a subculture, it spread from here and became an element of mainstream gay culture which still persists, because it still fulfils a useful function:  "camp" behaviour is a non-threatening way to identify yourself as a gay man.  

I am sure that there are many behavioural patterns by which heterosexual men identify themselves as being interested in women - it is just that people aren't so conscious of these patterns.   

I am summarising badly what I recall was a well written article.  I might try googling for it and if I find it I will post a link.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

MOB I think your summary is well written.  Makes sense and also could explain why the Larry Graysons, John Inmans and today the Graham Nortons, Brian Dowlings etc camp it up.  Also would explain now when people come out and are in every professions why they don't have to camp it up.


----------



## Teabag (26 Jun 2008)

MOB said:


> Yes it's learned behaviour, but if there was no good reason for it, it would not persist.  I can't remember where I read it, but there was an article somewhere on the roots\origins of "camp" behaviour in homosexual men.   The logic was:
> 
> 1.  At a time when homosexuals were victimised in very severe ways, they had to find safe ways of expressing their sexuality, and safe ways of meeting and socialising.



Dont gay men/women have a built in "gay-dar" that is supposedly fool-proof ? By that I mean that a gay man can spot another gay man within minutes of meeting him. So I am told anyway.


----------



## NicolaM (26 Jun 2008)

I definitely have Gaydar, right most of the time..
(also have a boyfriend, so i don't know where that leaves me! )
Nicola


----------



## DavyJones (26 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Hi
> I'm not a gay man , but lots of my friends are gay, and that is a bit of an offensive question..Tarring everyone with the same voice box etc...
> Nicola


 
Out of interest how many, are lots of gay friends?


----------



## DavyJones (26 Jun 2008)

Teabag said:


> Dont gay men/women have a built in "gay-dar" that is supposedly fool-proof ? By that I mean that a gay man can spot another gay man within minutes of meeting him. So I am told anyway.


 
Has this anything to do with being naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day?


----------



## NicolaM (26 Jun 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Out of interest how many, are lots of gay friends?


Most of friends (male) are gay.
Would be a bad situation if I split up from my boyfriend! (Poor pickings...)


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> I definitely have Gaydar, right most of the time..
> (also have a boyfriend, so i don't know where that leaves me! )
> Nicola


 

Sure maybe your "ambi-sexterous" as Brendan Behan would say !!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jun 2008)

My gaydar is rubbish, I just wouldnt know.


----------



## DavyJones (26 Jun 2008)

Did anyone see Q & A the other night, It was covering gay civil unions. Good ould Willie O' Dea was asked to comment on something a minister/TD said and he replied " We all say queer things from time to time" Much to the delight of the audience. Some dude from gay rights replied with "trust you willie to have a stairght answer"   Priceless.


----------



## Teabag (26 Jun 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Has this anything to do with being naked in a field full of thistles on a rainy day?



Naw I tend to do that alone...


----------



## Remix (26 Jun 2008)

I bet a few 5 min therapy sessions with Bob Newhart would help cure any deliberately affected accents 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYLMTvxOaeE


----------

